# Come on Ladies, where are you?



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Just checking with all my outdoors women... What have you all been up to and where have you been, seems kinda slow in the ladies forum....


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hi Courtney-*
*[/COLOR]* 
*I agree. This place hasn't had anything going on lately. Time to stir things up a bit.*

*I just went on my first hunt this weekend -- for grouse/woodcock up at NettieBay lodge. It was STUNNING up there -- I couldn't believe the beauty of it.*

*The hunt lasted the whole day. Got 2 flushes and the dogs were on point quite a few times. It was fun to watch them in action. The birds were fast and I'm by no means skilled enough yet to get one, but it was exciting as hell to see them anyway! *

*Came home empty-handed in the end, but with a full heart. Glad just to have the gun in my hand and be outside in the beautiful Michigan fall. We had perfect weather the entire time and a lot of opportunities to take awesome pictures. So it was a great experience and I can say now I'm entirely hooked on hunting! I want to do more upland (especially pheasant) and turkey, and of course deer. Can't wait to get into the thick of it!  It was the bestweekend!*


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry...... working and hunting!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i have a couple days off this weekend but i can't decide if we should go hunting or fishing... what to do.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*That's a tough one! :lol: Let us know what you end up choosing!*


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Doe said:


> *Hi Courtney-*
> 
> *I agree. This place hasn't had anything going on lately. Time to stir things up a bit.*
> 
> ...


I think it's GREAT that your now hooked on hunting, it's like chicken soup for your soul but better!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I've been out back hunting a lot, finally saw a couple bucks tonight. One was only a spike and he had a broken front right leg. Poor thing was just hopping along all by himself, couldn't keep up with the rest of the groups. The other was a sweet little 8 point hovering around a group of 8 does & fawns. Unfortunately, they went the opposite direction of my blind. But, sweet to know he's around. And....they went into the sanctuary on my property.
Besides that, I've been sewing my Halloween costume & helping my hubby build his workshop (which has been an all summer long project). Then, theres always the usual crapola of life; laundry, cleaning, cooking, shopping (yeah Michi....I do all that stuff...).


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm still fighting this cold, but getting out a little. Hoping to get out tonight. Wonder what this warm weather will ahve the deer thinking.


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

1wildchild said:


> I'm still fighting this cold, but getting out a little. Hoping to get out tonight. Wonder what this warm weather will ahve the deer thinking.


LOL, it has me thinking NO flippin way I'm going out... have you seen the bugs! I'm NOT a fan of bugs.. I know, I know, LOL!


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

))--Courtney--> said:


> I think it's GREAT that your now hooked on hunting, it's like chicken soup for your soul but better!


 
*Hell yes! Hunting is my soul's chicken soup...and I will be buying the family size cans from now on.*:corkysm55


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

))--Courtney--> said:


> LOL, it has me thinking NO flippin way I'm going out... have you seen the bugs! I'm NOT a fan of bugs.. I know, I know, LOL!


You should have gone out Courtney...it was a lucky night. I didn't even use my head net.










And NO, I did NOT wear white pants hunting. The headlights of the Jeep really washed out my old camos, didn't they?


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

wow lauren, you're quite the slayer!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on the nice doe!


I haven't seen a darn thing!!!:rant:


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

autumnlovr said:


> You should have gone out Courtney...it was a lucky night. I didn't even use my head net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wear my net no matter what, lol! Congrats on the deer! Great job! No beef recalls for you either !


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Great doe, Autumn! Are we invited to dinner at your house? :corkysm55*


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

lets just say Ive been seeing a lot of my bed and the bathroom...


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> You should have gone out Courtney...it was a lucky night. I didn't even use my head net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great Job ,Mich


----------

